# Black TT with Gallardo wheels.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Slideshow.*

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does appear to work, just look like dirty wheels.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I love the Gallardo wheels but don't like them on that Dusty black.....I mean Phantom Black TT. Just not doing it for me. Anyone know what rear diffuser that is though? Presume its aftermarket and not the Sline.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've seen it before - ABT??


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.audi-accessories.ie/new_tt/sport_and_design6/rear_diffuser4


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I love those Lambo wheels....but only on a Lambo. An Audi should ONLY have Audi alloys. Any alloys other than Audi alloys on a Audi just look tacky and "Boy racer" and the Audi image is anything but "Boy racer".


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

moore11 said:


> An Audi should ONLY have Audi alloys. Any alloys other than Audi alloys on a Audi just look tacky and "Boy racer" and the Audi image is anything but "Boy racer".


Absolutely spot on.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

They look $hite on a MK2 

A bit too Ford Focus for my liking [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vagman said:


> moore11 said:
> 
> 
> > An Audi should ONLY have Audi alloys. Any alloys other than Audi alloys on a Audi just look tacky and "Boy racer" and the Audi image is anything but "Boy racer".
> ...


Dont like those Lambo wheels and although there are many wheels that do look tacky on any TT to generalise like that is pretty narrow minded. BBS CHs, as below, and also BBS LMs are widely considered to be some of the best wheels you can put on a TT.

Blatant wheelism and the last thing you want to be labeled as in this day and age is wheelist. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > moore11 said:
> ...


Don't forget the BBS RC and BBS RSII. Those "boy racer" wheels were/are available through Audi and carry Audi part numbers. I guess some just don't appreciate the exponential benefits of less rotating mass in the form of a lighter, stronger wheel. Not to mention that you can honestly feel the difference even during normal driving.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

BBS ???

ROFL, don't the MK1-girly's read the new'spapers? 
Take a good look at the corse why they are almost are bankrut.

Fitting BBS aftermarket wheels is so 70' .....almost as boring as the MK1 forum :wink: 
This 2007, and the people want a wheel that is designed for their car.
Not a wheel, which you can see on every car.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Blatant wheelism and the last thing you want to be labeled as in this day and age is wheelist. :wink:


Wheelism, wheelist.  

Nice one.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> BBS ???
> 
> ROFL, don't the MK1-girly's read the new'spapers?
> Take a good look at the corse why they are almost are bankrut.
> ...


How to win friends and influence people. :roll:

As I said before if Rebel don't like it non of us are allowed to like it. Rebel you need to understand that people have different tastes. Its a good job too. If women didn't we would all have to convert into obnoxious self opinionated tulip bulb loving FWD TT drivers from Holland obviously.

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Steve what's your problem? Your A3 picture in your signature get's every day bigger and bigger???? 
The rules from signature pictures are over here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=16271
Are you above those rules? That's why your name is LAW?
Do you realize that not eveyone has such a fast internet-connection and big LCD screen as your's 
It's a good thing you don't post that much over here, because otherwise we would only see your A3 all over the place.

You would post some pic's from your A3, you promissed, which you never did. So this is to compensate that? Or is the bigger picture to compensate the boring lines from a A3.

I love to see pic's from TT's in signature's ans specialy from MK2's, they can't be big enough. But if i want to see a A3, i only have to go to my garage, because there is standing one.

So maybe you can open a topic in other marques and post some nice pic's from your A3.

Have a nice sunday steve :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> BBS ???
> 
> ROFL, don't the MK1-girly's read the new'spapers?
> Take a good look at the corse why they are almost are bankrut.
> ...


Ahh its been a while but I couldnt resist as I knew 'Mr Audi Know it all' couldnt resist either.

The BBS CH is now a standard Audi wheel, my local dealer has an A3 sat in the showroom with them on. A fact I took into consideration when fitting mine.

Look before you leap Wibble, told you before.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

BBS CH standaard audi wheel?? ROFL....some dutch guy's from the Seat-forum have them on their Ibiza

BBS CH was avaible for year's in every Audi-shop..no big deal.
But also availble on every other car and brand.
That's the problem........that's why they are almost bankrut at BBS.
The people want wheels that match with the design, not a wheel that is on every car availble.

Just give it a look on internet.......and look how many car's from Porsche, Mercedes, BMW, etc etc etc, have aloy's directly from the factory.

it's is so 70' to put some BBS aftermarketwheels on a brandnew car.

But on the MK1 forum they love it........ almost every car over there is pimped or bling'bling'ed with these kind of "tunings"
It won't last long till we see these kind off MK's driving on the street:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well thats an achievement, Wibble made a post I cant even find a salient point in so I can't even respond, well done, you've excelled yourself.

Anyway, the point is, can anyone really say that the wheels that I have on my car or that Yellow has on his or Tej has on his dont really suit the TT and look classy? Nah, course they cant. Well that is unless you are Wibble and your opinion is based on nothing from Planet Earth and is based on Wibble Land which exists only in your own head that is.

I havent really seen many Mk2s with aftermarket wheels but Im sure there are some that suit it and some that dont, IMO these Lambo ones dont.

Oh and Wibble, Audi *do * fit the CH as a standard wheel, the only difference is it doesnt have the lettering on it and its in 18 inch. I refer you to FireStorms post here which is a convenient coincidence http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20. I thought even the newest Audi owner new that, obviously not publicised in Wibble Land eh :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My mistake, I found one, its a BMW Wibble :roll:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Anyway, the point is, can anyone really say that the wheels that I have on my car or that Yellow has on his or Tej has on his dont really suit the TT and look classy?


Well I can Leg, not trying to have a pop at you or anyone else come to that, but I don't like them on a TT, not on any car, full stop. 
And the Lambo wheels look $hite as well.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, the point is, can anyone really say that the wheels that I have on my car or that Yellow has on his or Tej has on his dont really suit the TT and look classy?
> ...


Right or wrong you are entitiled to an opinion, even if it does fly in the face of Audi themselves and the vast majority of TTF members.

At least you can make a sensible post which has to be welcomed in current company.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> It's a good thing you don't post that much over here, because otherwise we would only see your A3 all over the place.


I don't post on here much because I find the Mk2 forum unwelcoming due to the types of post by a few (one) individuals. Its too negative and not the community forum it used to be.

Steve

PS : I hadn't noticed the size of the image in my sig pic. I will of course remedy this for you as I don't want you looking at a vastly superior car all the time. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Well thats an achievement, Wibble made a post I cant even find a salient point in so I can't even respond, well done, you've excelled yourself.
> 
> Anyway, the point is, can anyone really say that the wheels that I have on my car or that Yellow has on his or Tej has on his dont really suit the TT and look classy? Nah, course they cant. Well that is unless you are Wibble and your opinion is based on nothing from Planet Earth and is based on Wibble Land which exists only in your own head that is.
> 
> ...


In the local Landstuhl Audi dealer there's a MkII in the showroom front (which is one a few meters from the street edge) that has the Audi CH wheels on it. I think you're hard pressed to find a car that those wheels don't look good on. Anyway, I hardly take notice of it anymore as the car is parked next to a S3 in the showroom, which always captivates my attention for the brief instant I pass by.

Anyway, the main point of the this thread wasn't that aftermarket wheels look tacky and boy racerish on Audis, as Moore11 asserted. Audi has proven that incorrect in the fact that they supply quality, German made BBS aftermarket wheels as Audi products. Nor was the point of the thread about the insolvency issues facing BBS. But leave it to "Wibble" to always drag the subject matter in a completely different direction and use it as an opportunity just to be argumentative with anyone and everyone that drives a Mk1 TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing you don't post that much over here, because otherwise we would only see your A3 all over the place.
> ...


I was under the impression that Wibble selected cars for their performance and handling rather than looks based on his repeated warbling about his 'ring' (yes I too wonder about the obsession with rings) experience.

If so how can Wibble possibly slate the S3's obviously superior performance over the 2.0T TT ? Whilst Ill agree it doesnt set my loins aflame in the styling department, not that there is anything wrong with its styling, its superior performance is surely not open for debate?

Seen as Steve has had both cars, including what i once said was the nicest Mk2 on the forum (bold colour choice) I would assume he is best placed to make that argument but I just wondered how you ratified your attack on Steve and his car based on those facts Wibble?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, the point is, can anyone really say that the wheels that I have on my car or that Yellow has on his or Tej has on his dont really suit the TT and look classy?
> ...


I have to agree with Bryn here. The Lambo wheels look wierd - it's as if they stetch the overall look of the car so that the front end looks separated from the rear - if you see what I mean? It's odd and not my cup of tea.
.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing you don't post that much over here, because otherwise we would only see your A3 all over the place.
> ...


 :roll: Sad but true, keep the faith Steve, just ignore his posts, I can't be @rsed to post much on here now because I got fed up of his flaming.

If your car is not a Mk2 TT 2.0T in silver with turbines, bose, s-tronic, mag ride and xenons you have bought / specced / drive the wrong vehicle according to weeble :lol:

He's just a sad little merchant banker :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TT Law said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing you don't post that much over here, because otherwise we would only see your A3 all over the place.
> ...


Oh dear, TT Law - a definite case of the pot calling the kettle black. :-(

.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the BBS wheels - not getting involved in the other things.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG i could say some good arguments, and i could explain why BBS is almost bankrut, something you proberly didn't know.

But last time, when i give a answere and you where knock out on the ground, you called for help from you friend who is a moderator, and he removed my posts.
Or do you have a short-memory?

And you can call me weeble wibble wubble rubble, ribble, roebel, rabbel, robbel.......or anything you want.
Some people need to shout with names and wordfs if they can't take the critize.

I don't think that you find many MK2 drivers who like your old fashion CH wheels from BBS. Why? Because these people move on......they don't look back, specialy not to a old MK1 with neonlights under the car.
The most of us drove a MK1 for year's....we've been there, done that....old new's.

Just go back to your MK1 forum my friend, or are the people and the threads over there so boring, that you like it over here much better :wink:

Anyway, i can't say the things i would say abouth BBS wheels, because your friend who is a moderator, would remove my post again, just like last time when i hurt your feelings

:wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not a fan of the BBS wheels -


At least you say it.......others think it.... :wink:

BBS wheels are so out....that's why they almost bankrut -----> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80657


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG i could say some good arguments, and i could explain why BBS is almost bankrut, something you proberly didn't know.
> 
> But last time, when i give a answere and you where knock out on the ground, you called for help from you friend who is a moderator, and he removed my posts.
> Or do you have a short-memory?
> ...


At last you have said it on the open forum, I've been waiting a while for you to open your big 'behind a keyboard' mouth in public instead of continually being a [email protected] on email.

Now, go the whole hog and name the 'moderator' (he isnt anymore by the way as I know you are talking about the one who told you to stfu or you would be off the forum) and he will no doubt put you straight. I dont need mods to deal with you Rob, you made a fool of yourself last time with a few gentle nudges from me tohelp you along, why would I bother with mods, its far too easy and entertaining to make you look stupid as it is.

Its time to take responsibility for your own actions. YOU caused that mod to come down on you, not me, YOUR actions, not mine. Take responsibility for your own verbal diarrhea and stop trying to fob responsibility for your actions on to others.

You dont need me to attract the mods attention, you do it yourself.

As for my car, who cares? You dont like my wheels? Thank f*ck for that. ROFL. :lol: :roll:

Now, for the first time ever Im actually going to PM the person you are referring to with a link to this thread, nothing more. Why? Because you are accusing him of doing forum members, me in this instance, bidding and I believe most people know who you mean and frankly I would guess he will want to defend his good name and honesty. I know I would.

Trust me Rob, you couldnt be more wrong and out of order on this one, as I spent time and effort trying to explain to you at the time. But you are too stupid to realise when someone is being honest, even when, as I did, they swear on their nearest and dearest because they know they are telling the 100% truth.

Banter about cars is one thing, accusing people of this is another.

Oh and I dont recall being 'knock out on the ground' but hey, lets meet up and you can explain it to me again eh


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG i could say some good arguments, and i could explain why BBS is almost bankrut, something you proberly didn't know.
> 
> But last time, when i give a answere and you where knock out on the ground, you called for help from you friend who is a moderator, and he removed my posts.
> Or do you have a short-memory?
> ...


In case you missed it from my previous post above...here it is again:

Speed Racer wrote: 
But leave it to "Wibble" to always drag the subject matter in a completely different direction and use it as an opportunity just to be argumentative with anyone and everyone that drives a Mk1 TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, can I just make it clear to everyone. I have had the emails that Rob sent me accusing said moderator of doing my bidding for some 2 months or so and never mentioned it to anyone.

I could easily have sent them to the moderator in question who is being accused of 'doing my bidding' but I didnt, they were kept private as they were private emails. As were the PMs. They remain so.

Yet again it is Rob who has opened his big gob, not I.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oops I forgot the obligatory wink which means I can post anything I like, accuse people of being dishonest and flame endlessly without fear of retribution.

:wink:

There we go, all ok now.

:roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. This is all getting silly. I think I'll go and find a more interesting thread...... bye.
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We seem to have sunk to a new low.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> We seem to have sunk to a new low.


Couldnt agree more. False accusations are one thing but accusing people of lying when they swear on loved ones (see earlier post referring to the email conversation in December between me and Rebel) because they want you to understand how mistaken you are is very low. As is accusing moderators of being underhand, dishonest and at the behest of members.

Ive said little for 2 months and although I like some banter, even with Rob, I'm afraid he has gone over the top publicly accusing both myself and the moderator in question of this.

It simply isnt true and although I dont care about generalised personal attacks and criticism of my car, I'm not prepared to be accused of running to mods when I havent done it and I'm guessing the mod in question will be quite offended at being accused of collusion.

Having said all that it doesnt 'real world' bother me. I just think, after I let it go for 2 months or so when accused in private by email, that if Rob is prepared to make this accusation publicly, that it is only right that anyone involved should have the opportunity to refute what is after all, a false accusation.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, at that time you got a little help from your "friend" who removed several post from me in your thread. 
I don't mind, just i wrote you in that email.
You can swear on your grandma, or on your neighbour or on the holy god himself, but sorry, i don't believe in God, so that won't give any answere's does it?

Like i said before, just take a look at your answere's in this thread.
They are all abouth Rebel, Ribble, Rubble, Weeble....
I don't see any proper answere to the fact that BBS is almost bankrut, and maybe will be next months.

You are mister BBS himself, so i would expect that you would react in this thread..... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80657

But you choosed wisely too say nothing and hide away.
Today i ask you again if you are aware that BBS is almost bankrut. 
And i asked you, if you know why there business was going down hill?
Again you hide yourselve behind the word's like : "Weeble, rubble, Ribble, Robbel, Rebbel, Pebble.....

So i say it again for the third time specialy for you:

The last year's, the people don't like those old fashion wheels from BBs anymore.
The people choose for newer design , something BBS couldn't deliver.
They kept on selling there old fashion wheels, and they miss the boat.

BBS CH wheels are very populair on the Seat forum.
Also on old BMW's they are populair.
Of corse some Audi dealer's have them on stock, but that;s because nobody wants them anymore, and they must get rid of all those old fashion wheels.

I think they look good on your old TT (MK1)
But they wouldn't look good on a new car like the MK2.
So maybe you can shout on the MK1 forum, that they are the best and beuatiful wheels on the aftermarket, and i know for sure you will find some friends over there who do like them and will buy them for their old TT.

But over here on the MK2 forum you won't find anybody who want to have those old fashion wheels on his car. 
And that i swear on the dog from my uncle.

Sleep well Leg


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And for those who don't know which wheels we are talking about, here is a picture from one of the best Racer's on this forum, speedracer with his BBS CH wheels....

Don't ask me why his window's are dark, because i can't give you a answere.
I think these wheels don't fit on a car like the TT......

But again whith those dark window's and some neon-lights under the car, i think some hip-hop rapper in america would murder some-one to own a car like this.....










And over here you can see why people choose for original wheels...
Look at the old fashion look from those BBS wheels...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Pebble, Im not interested in the wheels, I couldnt care less about BBS. My car is what it is, whether you like it or not isnt important to me.

But, if you stop trying to change the subject, lets get to the bottom of this false accusation you have made eh, that should be interesting. Fact remains you are wrong and you are a liar. Simple as that. The facts are in my posts in this thread. You can make false accusations all day long. Hopefully the mod in question will be along to confirm what really happened.

Oh, I assume you are referring tot his thread by the way?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That wasn't the thread. :wink:

That was abouth the alu footrest Faulky made.
I gave a comment, that it shouldn't be flat. 
Faulky changed it afterwards, now it also got "black" stripes on it just like the original.
I gave Faulky, my compliment's than, because it looked superb.

But some people can't take critize, and we all have to follow like sheeps.

end off story

This thread is abouth aftermarket wheels like the lambo.
You said BBS wheels look much better. I gave my opinion, but it looks like, i can't give my opinion.

I said that BBS wheels are as bad looking as the lambo wheels.
I don;t like them, and i don't think that a MK2 driver would put this wheels on his MK2. Simple as that. If you can handle that, than please stay on the MK1 forum, because over there they like them proberly.

Would you like it when i came over there and say how great the new bi-10 spokes wheel look? Or how great the Turbines or the RS4 wheels are?

But i stop ginving comment's abouth the BBS wheels, the picture tell's it all, and you can't handle the comment. And now again you are starting to fear me with calling a moderator. So you win, just like the last time...

Have a nice day Richard, and put your energy in something that's word it :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> That wasn't the thread. :wink:


Yes it was, thats the one where your posts (and some of mine and other people's) were removed and which prompted you to email me and accuse me of telling Kev Powell to remove your posts and him giving you a warning.

Of course, as they were private emails I left it at that, even though you are completely wrong. However you have now decided to accuse me (and Kev) in public, stand by what you have said, dont wriggle out now.



Rebel said:


> You said BBS wheels look much better. I gave my opinion, but it looks like, i can't give my opinion.


Show me the post where I said BBS wheels of any type look better (let alone 'much' better :roll: ) Rob, please. Go on, show us all where you get that one from. You will struggle because yet again you are making it up. Bear in mind you have to actually quote me as saying that, not just type some made up crap.



Rebel said:


> But i stop ginving comment's abouth the BBS wheels, the picture tell's it all, and you can't handle the comment. And now again you are starting to fear me with calling a moderator. So you win, just like the last time....


Now Rob, lets be clear on this. You have accused both myself and a moderator of something that isnt true. I have pointed this out on this thread and I'm sure he will do the same when he logs on. I personally havent instructed anyone, I'm just a run of the mill member like everyone else. Neither Jae nor any of the moderators are my friends and wouldnt do diddley squat based on my instructions, as it should be. If one turns up here then its your own doing. They are as likely to tick me off as you. Yes, on this occasion (for the first time ever) I have highlighted the thread, not because I want their help, I dont need it, you're too easy to tie up in knots, but because you are accusing not only me but a mod of something that isnt true. They are entitled to defend their reputation as much as anyone.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh FFS Leg give it a rest will ya mate, why is it every thread over here that you get involved in ends in controversy eh?
Well iâ€™ll tell you, because YOU engineer the situation, you deliberately post in a provocative manner and then scream about the injustice when someone turns round and smacks you in the face.

You came over here with that spineless plank Speedracer as your rear gunner to provoke and start trouble (and don't say you didn't because itâ€™s blatantly obvious). For example, I expressed my opinion about a style of wheel and your response was to sight my opinion against the opinions of other Forum members who weren't even part of the debate - whatâ€™s all that about then eh? trying to enlist help to further YOUR opinion.

Iâ€™ts more than obvious from your past comments that you donâ€™t like the MKII, ok, thatâ€™s fine, youâ€™re entitled to your view - so why come here?

Leg my old china this is a Forum, itâ€™s not the real world. You seem to be a fairly bright sort of geezer with an excellent command of the language and a good sense of humour, try using it as a communication devise rather than a weapon and just chill out - let people be people.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't like the Gallardo wheels on the mark 2 TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Oh FFS Leg give it a rest will ya mate, why is it every thread over here that you get involved in ends in controversy eh?
> Well iâ€™ll tell you, because YOU engineer the situation, you deliberately post in a provocative manner and then scream about the injustice when someone turns round and smacks you in the face.
> 
> You came over here with that spineless plank Speedracer as your rear gunner to provoke and start trouble (and don't say you didn't because itâ€™s blatantly obvious). For example, I expressed my opinion about a style of wheel and your response was to sight my opinion against the opinions of other Forum members who weren't even part of the debate - whatâ€™s all that about then eh? trying to enlist help to further YOUR opinion.
> ...


Bryn, you seem to be reading a different thread? You *really *need to re read it from the start.

I posted that I felt that some aftermarket wheels looked perfectly good on any TT in response to someone, neither you or Rebel, saying ALL aftermarket wheels looked crap.

You posted that you felt that the BBS CH looked crap (not your exact words I know but the same sentiment) and I said that you were of course entitled to your opinion but that Audi and soem forum members disagreed.

Then Rebel popped up and started accusing me of getting the mods to do my dirty work.

As for SpeedRacer, I dont know him, he isnt my friend and he does what he likes, none of my business.

As you can see, I neither need nor want help from anyone. Neither here nor in the real world. The thread was about wheels and your buddy took the opportunity to start insulting people.

Lets face it, it is he that causes more trouble on these forums than anyone else. he tries to bully people left right and centre and he doesnt like it when someone like me pops up and wont have it. I only argue the toss with him, he does it with half the membership.

I dont mind, its quite entertaining when I have a few minutes spare.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

By the way Ill leave it there. If the mod wants to pass comment fine, otherwise you can have your forum back.

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not 'your' its ours and all are welcome.

It would be nice if it was a little less like having a meeting in iraq!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't like the wheels one bit on a Mk2 tbh.

As per the flamewar: why don't you people get along? Everyone is entitled to his own opinion no matter what it is. I think that BBS have made some great wheels that look really nice and not boy-racer at all.

And Leg, you should know better than to let a dutch pos get you on your horse. He smokes pot and doesn't know better :roll: The Dutch cry about just anything (I'm referring to the Belgian road tax for foreigners).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lets not go to personal attack pls.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Bryn said:


> You came over here with that spineless plank Speedracer as your rear gunner to provoke and start trouble (and don't say you didn't because itâ€™s blatantly obvious).


Talk about spineless. I guarantee you wouldn't call me anything to my face. So why type it?

Bottomline is many of you on this forum have you heads completely up your ass, including you and not just Rebel, and look for any and every opportunity to divide this community more than it already is. That's sad and you're sad. I really don't know why I bother half the time. BTW, you see how to get a zinger in without resorting to name calling, which is completely chicken shit and reveals your true character and cowardness. I know I've never called you anything, or intentially tried to demean you (no matter what idiotic things you type).

Anyway, I can tell you that when Toshiba and others post over on the Mk1 board they're made to feel a lot more welcome than even innocent posts from forum "outsiders" on this board. If you guys would ban Rebel for a month I bet this whole community would heal quite a bit. Just a thought.

Think about it. Cheers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The difference is when i post on the MKI forum i don't post how crap the MKI is every time, or how it doesn't go round corners, or how crap the design looks these days, or how waste of time an options is - or prevoke an argument.

I don't mind saying this whole shambles is making me want to visit the site less and less.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I don't mind saying this whole shambles is making me want to visit the site less and less.


..ditto.

It's been annoying me for quite some time, yet I think, if 'we' all met up at a meet, we'd all get along. Very strange methinks.

Can we just chill a little and lose the aggression and name calling. Please. :? I can give you some footie forums if you want more of that! 

FWIF, IMHO, those alloys look fantastic on the gallardo, but they look terrible on the TT. They really do not suit the design - total mismatch. I still think turbines look the best. As for aftermarket alloys - I'm not a big fan, but I can understand how others like swapping for something bigger/cheaper or more unique.



Tosh said in a moderating sort of way said:


> Its not 'your' its ours and all are welcome.


Well said. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

donald


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> I guarantee you wouldn't call me anything to my face. So why type it?Cheers!


Someone to be feared? in your dreams soldier boy


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh hi!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Oh hi!


Anyone know the best way to get coffee out of a keyboard?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

This started as an interesting thread - with pictures - and has degenerated fast!

Mods - close this thread or move it to the flame room.


----------

